
To Keep Track of Reddit Conversations Around NYT Articles, We Built a Slack Bot - jprob
https://open.nytimes.com/to-keep-track-of-reddit-discussions-around-new-york-times-content-we-built-a-slack-bot-4d9e6484f8dd
======
larkeith
Good on them! Being able to view responses to their content is ideal for both
the publisher and the readers, this seems like it's the internet working at
its best.

I wonder how viable this might be as a service?

Side note: The current title ("NYT Tracks Reddit Conversations Around
nytimes.com Content") is quite editorialized, and somewhat misleading.

------
ImprovedSilence
I would wager they are doing the same thing for HN. Also of note, ever since I
started coming back here for the first time in several years, I couldn’t help
but notice the high percentage of NYT articles posted here. I’m not saying
they don’t fit the HN mold/interest bucket, but I was just surprised to see so
many headlines from them here, on HN, so regularly. I think NYT is playing a
strong grassroots/AstroTurf/social media game.

~~~
lil_tee
FWIW, nytimes.com accounts for ~4% of all posts that appear on the HN
homepage: [https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=...](https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=nytimes.com&f=domain&s=text&m=frac_items&t=year)

~~~
grahamburger
That's quite a lot! One of every 25, so probably at least one on the front
page at any time? Are there domains that account for considerably more than
4%? Would be interesting to see a top ten list.

~~~
lil_tee
nytimes.com is #3 domain of late, really #2 behind only github.com if you
exclude ycombinator.com (all of the Shows, Asks, etc.)

Top 10 domains by # of items on front page since 1/1/18:

    
    
       rank |     domain      | count 
      ------+-----------------+-------
          1 | github.com      |  2041
          2 | ycombinator.com |  1911
          3 | nytimes.com     |  1818
          4 | bloomberg.com   |  1028
          5 | medium.com      |   826
          6 | techcrunch.com  |   735
          7 | theguardian.com |   666
          8 | github.io       |   615
          9 | bbc.com         |   558
         10 | arstechnica.com |   493

------
tylerpachal
Sangria is an excellent GraphQL library for Scala! Very sadly Oleg Ilyenko,
the maintainer, passed away recently[0].

[0]
[https://twitter.com/etorreborre/status/1126921902386184195?s...](https://twitter.com/etorreborre/status/1126921902386184195?s=21)

------
duxup
Understanding the response to your work seems logical, in every field.

Also hello NYT slack!

------
ForHackernews
Wait, Google doesn't support Perl?

~~~
lallysingh
Who'd voluntarily do so in 2019?

~~~
h3throw
I'm told that Amazon and Booking both have huge production Perl code bases so
some major orgs still care about it

~~~
lallysingh
Good point. There's probably good money in the "host all the stuff that's old
and scary" business.

~~~
Coffeewine
My org is still writing new code in perl5. The degree to which it's
unappealing is, in my opinion, greatly overstated.

~~~
greglindahl
Most folks who like complaining about perl5 are doing so because they've
worked with some terrible old codebase written in it. Terrible code is
terrible code. But well-written perl5 code can be fun to work with.

------
lallysingh
The article's actual title is "To Keep Track of Reddit Conversations Around
New York Times Articles, We Built a Slack Bot."

There's some strong editorializing in this post's title.

~~~
GCA10
There's always a shorter way to get key elements into a headline. How about:

To Track Reddit's Take on NYT Articles, We Built a Slack Bot

~~~
hombre_fatal
At that point, what's the point of the Yoda sentence split-and-reorder?

How about: {We/NYTimes} Built a Slack Bot to Track Reddit's Take on NYT
Articles

~~~
dictum
I'm not privy to the technical reasoning, but the Yoda split-and-reorder is
part of their brand identity, so to speak.

It's an in-joke in journalism that the NYT routinely starts headlines with
prepositions (followed by "location/context, noun/subject verb noun...")

------
whack
It's interesting how "NYT tracks Reddit conversations" sounds so much less
malevolent when you know exactly what they are doing and why. Ie, posting
slack links of public Reddit threads so the article authors can see and
participate in the resulting discussion.

~~~
Raphmedia
You can already simply click a domain on reddit and it shows you all the posts
that linked it.

~~~
john-radio
...I've been on reddit over 10 years and never noticed that.

~~~
Raphmedia
For example,
[https://www.reddit.com/domain/ycombinator.com/](https://www.reddit.com/domain/ycombinator.com/)

